# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi về lắp công tắc hành trình

## Thangnd

Mình muốn lắp công tắc hành trình cho motor 24v Ac, thang thái bình thường sẽ là đóng, khi nhấn công tắc sẽ ngắt. Mình đã nối ok bằng cách 1 dây nguồn nối vào motor, dây còn lại qua chân Com và NC của công tắc. Nhưng lỗi phát sinh là nhấn thử mấy cái là motor tự đảo chiều quay, trong khi mình muốn giữ nguyên chiều quay.
Các bác chỉ giúp với nhé, tk uuu!
Mình đang dùng motor và công tắc này 

http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2706-con...nh-yd-024.html

----------


## MinhPT

Chiều của motor không bị ảnh hưởng bởi công tắc, cái công tắc hành trình này chỉ đóng (đóng mạch) thôi, khi bấm vào thì mở (ngắt mạch) chứ không có chức năng đảo chiều.

Bác kiểm tra moto xem, có khi giống cái moto túp lăng quạt, chiều quay ngẫu nhiên.

----------


## Thangnd

Motor có 3 dây, mình lấy 2 dây để chọn chiều quay, và cắm nguồn thì thấy ok, ko bao giờ bị đảo chiều. Khi qua công tắc bấm mấy cái lại bị đảo chiều. Vậy trong truờng hợp muốn cố định chiều quay phải làm thế nào vậy bác?

----------


## MinhPT

Bác đã thử bỏ cái công tắc đó, thay cái phích cắm, cứ cắm rút xem có động cơ có bị đảo chiều ko?

----------


## Thangnd

Thôi đúng là do motor rồi, tự động xoay chiều sau vài lần cấp nguồn khác nhau. Vậy nó có 3 dây, có cách nào cố định chiều quay ko ah??

----------


## lekimhung

Bác thử gắn thêm 1 tụ điện vào xem, xem sơ đồ motor ac 1 pha đó.

----------


## Thangnd

Quên mất,nó có 4 đầu ra, mình gộp 2 đầu màu đen lại. Có cách nào cố định chiều quay ko ah?

----------


## Thangnd

> Bác thử gắn thêm 1 tụ điện vào xem, xem sơ đồ motor ac 1 pha đó.


Gắn tụ kiểu gì ah, mình ko phải dân kt nên ko hiểu lắm

----------


## Thangnd

Mình tìm thấy cái sơ đồ trên mạng thế này, ko biết có đúng ko, theo như hình thì màu dây cũng khác và mình ko xác định được dây nào với dây nào. Theo như người bán (sencondhand) thì nói là chập 2 dây đen vào làm 1 nối với nguồn, chọn 1 trong 2 dây vàng hoặc đỏ nối với nguồn sẽ cho ra chiều quay thuận hay nghịch. Tuy nhiên khi cắm đi cắm lại thì motor lại tự đảo chiều quay mà ko cần phải đổi dây (vàng hoặc đỏ).
AE nào biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé!
Rất cám ơn các bác!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình tìm thấy cái sơ đồ trên mạng thế này, ko biết có đúng ko, theo như hình thì màu dây cũng khác và mình ko xác định được dây nào với dây nào. Theo như người bán (sencondhand) thì nói là chập 2 dây đen vào làm 1 nối với nguồn, chọn 1 trong 2 dây vàng hoặc đỏ nối với nguồn sẽ cho ra chiều quay thuận hay nghịch. Tuy nhiên khi cắm đi cắm lại thì motor lại tự đảo chiều quay mà ko cần phải đổi dây (vàng hoặc đỏ).
> AE nào biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé!
> Rất cám ơn các bác!


Cơ bản motor đã chạy thì không cần phải đấu thêm gì
Bác cấp nguồn bằng phích cắm 2 dây, lúc xoay thể này lúc xoay thế kia thì bị đảo chiều tất nhiên. 
Nếu không sử dụng chức năng đảo chiều thì bỏ bớt dây, sài 2 trong 4 đó thôi ( hoặc 2 đen đấu chung và chọn 1 trong 2 dây kia)
Làm dấu chiều nào đúng cần dùng,  thì phích cắm cứ  đúng thế mà cắm.
 Hay làm cầu dao, công tắc để khỏi phải tháo ra cắm vào , hay ổ cắm 3 chầu - phích 3 chấu cũng được...v...v...
Còn công tắc hành trình, nằm phía sau nguồn không liên quan đảo chiều. 
 Tóm lại: Cắm cố định nguồn vào là cơ bản... xong

----------


## Thangnd

Mình tìm được sơ đồ đấu tụ đúng của loại motor này rồi, nhưng ko biết loại này dùng tụ nào thì thích hợp, các bác gợi ý giúp?

----------


## Thangnd

> Cơ bản motor đã chạy thì không cần phải đấu thêm gì
> Bác cấp nguồn bằng phích cắm 2 dây, lúc xoay thể này lúc xoay thế kia thì bị đảo chiều tất nhiên. 
> Nếu không sử dụng chức năng đảo chiều thì bỏ bớt dây, sài 2 trong 4 đó thôi ( hoặc 2 đen đấu chung và chọn 1 trong 2 dây kia)
> Làm dấu chiều nào đúng cần dùng,  thì phích cắm cứ  đúng thế mà cắm.
>  Hay làm cầu dao, công tắc để khỏi phải tháo ra cắm vào , hay ổ cắm 3 chầu - phích 3 chấu cũng được...v...v...
> Còn công tắc hành trình, nằm phía sau nguồn không liên quan đảo chiều. 
>  Tóm lại: Cắm cố định nguồn vào là cơ bản... xong


Cám ơn bác,
Vấn đề của mình là khi mình giữ nguyên ổ cắm, chỉ đấu thêm công tắc ở 1 dây nguồn vào motor, khi bật tắt công tắc là bị đảo chiều quay.
Mình đã tìm được sơ đồ đấu thêm tụ của loại Motor này, tuy nhiên cho mình hỏi là với motor 24v AC, 4W thì dùng tụ gì thích hợp, tks!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cám ơn bác,
> Vấn đề của mình là khi mình giữ nguyên ổ cắm, chỉ đấu thêm công tắc ở 1 dây nguồn vào motor, khi bật tắt công tắc là bị đảo chiều quay.
> Mình đã tìm được sơ đồ đấu thêm tụ của loại Motor này, tuy nhiên cho mình hỏi là với motor 24v AC, 4W thì dùng tụ gì thích hợp, tks!


Đã chạy được đấu thêm tụ làm gì bác?! Công tắc hành trình bác đấu kiểu gì/ Đừng bảo là cho à dây nguồn hoặc 2 dây motor vào đó? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thangnd

Công tắc em đấu vào 1 dây nguồn bác ơi, chỉ để ngắt hoặc đóng nguồn thôi!
Các bác gợi ý em dùng Tụ gì cho phù hợp ah? Chứ kiểu nó ngẫu nhiên đảo chiều thì mệt quá!

----------


## nnk

lấy cái tụ không phân cực 104/630v đấu vô, nối chung chân đen, đấu đỏ + vàng vô 2 cực tụ, đen vô nguồn, đầu nguồn còn lại cấp cho 1 trong 2 chân tụ, muốn đảo chiều quay thì đảo đầu nguồn này, đầu vô dây đen là cố định

----------


## MinhPT

Con motor này cũng có lẽ đấu nối như hình:


Theo hình motor của bạn: 2 dây đen nối với nhau vào 1 đầu 24VAC, 2 dây vàng và đỏ vào 2 cực của tụ, nối dây vàng vào 1 đầu 24VAC còn lại thì quay chiều này, nối vào dây đỏ thì quay ngược lại.

Công tắc hành trình thì nằm ở dây nào cũng được 

Tụ thì chắc 1 con nhỏ loại không phân cực là được. Món này mình không biết tính toán.

----------


## lekimhung

Cái motor này nó có 4 dây, tức là trong motor có 2 cuộn dây độc lập đặt vuộng góc nhau, bình thường thì chỉ cần 1 cuộn dây được cấp điện thì motor có thể quay được nhưng không xác định được chiều quay, do đó lúc thì quay chiều này lúc thì quay chiều kia. Do đó cuộn dây còn lại người ta mắc nối tiếp với 1 tụ điện, đặt tính của tụ điện trong dòng điện xoay chiều là tạo ra góc lệch 90 độ so với dòng điện, khi đó 2 cuộn dây trong motor có góc lệch 90 độ nên tạo ra được chiều quay cho motor.

Nói về tụ điện do dùng điện ac nên phải là tụ không phân cực, nếu dùng tụ có phân cực thì có thể gây nóng làm tụ phù lên và có thể nổ.

Do điện 24v nên bạn có thể mua nhiều tụ 104 về ghép song song lại thành 1 tụ lớn rồi mắc vào

----------

